# Another bike ride - while you all were fighting on here......



## Ameriscot (Jun 10, 2015)

In case anyone is interested in something _pleasant._..

We went on another bike ride today - different area.  This one a wee bit shorter, 42 miles instead of 45.  I didn't take a lot of photos as I preferred to just enjoy the scenery instead of stopping.  We enjoyed this ride so much we are going back to the same area but riding on different paths and roads and we're spending the night in a B & B.  

A few of the photos:

Crinan canal bike path


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

Great pictures again AS, the colors are so vivid, what are you taking the pictures with?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

I used that first pic as my desktop background.  But a little "fighting" keeps the circulation working A1.  Go home Annie and rest your.....uh.......bicycle....yeah that's  it...your bicycle...


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2015)

Wonderful!  What a nice offering to the forum, keep the pictures coming; it's really enjoyable having a glimpse into your side of the world.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks folks.  I was lazy again and only used my phone - Samsung Galaxy S5.  Tomorrow I'll take my camera.  

Aye, Jim, I like a bit of fighting myself!

Oh, and my legs and knees are just fine.  Didn't even know I'd been exercising!  However, the last ten miles I got a bit saddle sore.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 10, 2015)

April, a bonus on top of this gorgeous scenery and sunshine is that I can have a treat or two and also some beer!  Guilt free!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

My iPhone6 doesn't take such great pics...of course the colors here in California right now are all brown or yellow.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> April, a bonus on top of this gorgeous scenery and sunshine is that I can have a treat or two and also some beer!  Guilt free!




  :thumbsup:  Nice!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 10, 2015)

LynnD said:


> My iPhone6 doesn't take such great pics...of course the colors here in California right now are all brown or yellow.



I've been happy with the pics on Samsung phones.  Understand why it would be all brown there.    We suffer through all the rain in order to have such brilliant greens and lush plants.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2015)

Beautiful pics, Annie.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes, but at least it's green.  My brother in law and nephew who live in NJ are going on a Boy Scout hiking trip to Scotland at the end of the month....don't know how my brother in law will so on the hills!  But it will be an adventure for them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks, Shali!

Angel, do you know what areas they are going to?  There is a huge variety of hiking trails here, some easy, some really difficult.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

No, I don't know but will find out...then you can tell me how much pain meds he has to take on the trip.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks, AS, very pleasant, for sure.  Great shots, and I love the little white flowers along the bank in the first picture.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Annie I know it takes rain to keep your country green but hell, we need a lot of that too.  Beautiful...just Beautiful.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

Annie, my sister just texted me that it's the West Highland Trail, it's about 100 miles long and ends at Fort William.

think they are going for 10 days.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2015)

Beautiful pictures to look at on a hot day!  ... draws a person right in ...


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Annie I know it takes rain to keep your country green but hell, we need a lot of that too.  Beautiful...just Beautiful.




Are you as bad as we are CA., Jim?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 10, 2015)

LynnD said:


> No, I don't know but will find out...then you can tell me how much pain meds he has to take on the trip.



Okay!  Hope they get good weather or they may need midge repellant depending on what area they hike in.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 10, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Thanks, AS, very pleasant, for sure.  Great shots, and I love the little white flowers along the bank in the first picture.



Thanks, Cookie.  Not sure what they are.  Problem with shooting with a phone is I can't see exactly what is in the frame.  Real camera tomorrow using eye piece.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 10, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> Beautiful pictures to look at on a hot day!  ... draws a person right in ...



Thanks.  It was about 60F.  Nice except it got a bit cold and windy when we went downhill.  Hit 34 mph on one hill.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Okay!  Hope they get good weather or they may need midge repellant depending on what area they hike in.




Annie, in post 17...I found out the area.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 10, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Annie, my sister just texted me that it's the West Highland Trail, it's about 100 miles long and ends at Fort William.
> 
> think they are going for 10 days.



Oh, the West Highland Way.  Haven't done it but it's very popular.  I don't think there are a lot of steep climbs, but not sure.  What age are the kids? Tell them to bring a lot of midge repellent.  

http://www.west-highland-way.co.uk/home.asp


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

My nephew is 14 or 15 so they are about that age I guess...he is almost 50. This is my youngest sisters husband and son.

will text her the midge repellent!




She said they've  heard about the bug issue.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 10, 2015)

LynnD said:


> My nephew is 14 or 15 so they are about that age I guess...he is almost 50. This is my youngest sisters husband and son.
> 
> will text her the midge repellent!
> 
> ...



That's a good age for a long hike.  Tell her don't buy it in the US, wait until they are here.  I recommend Jungle brand.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 10, 2015)

Okay, will let her know.......thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 10, 2015)

Better get to bed.  For some reason I'm tired.    Another long ride tomorrow.  Nighty nite.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like a canal in a couple of your pics. Beautiful country.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 10, 2015)

Awesome photos Ameriscot, just lovely...thanks so much for sharing them with us!


----------



## Pam (Jun 10, 2015)

Beautiful photos. Enjoy today's bike ride.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks. We rode on the Crinan Canal bike trail.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 11, 2015)

Up early and on our way again.  Booked B & B in Ardrishaig.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2015)

Have a lovely time, Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Shali! Had a gorgeous ride!


----------



## oldman (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd like to be 35 y.o. again and hike the West Highland Way. Of course, I would prefer to do it with a paid professional guide, so I wouldn't miss anything important or historical. I have a friend that did exactly this and he and his wife both loved it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 12, 2015)

OM, you don't have to be young to do it!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

Annie I've just seen this thread, beautiful photos, looks sunny but I bet it was cold on the bike..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Annie I've just seen this thread, beautiful photos, looks sunny but I bet it was cold on the bike..



Got pretty cold going downhill but we were fine with jackets.


----------

